# few flies i tied...



## reel_dedicated (May 11, 2008)

well with a breif visit to Bass Pro Shops fly shop and a quick friendly chat with Velvet Tines (nice to meet you by the way!!) i got all the essentials to tie a few flies... i have been doing this for years and have kinda got out of it due to the fact that i got tied of having to order materials everytime i needed something... so thanks to BPS they are making one of my hobbies a lot easier... hopefully i will make it home sometime soon and get all of my supplies from my parents house... 

sorry the pics didnt turn out that well... i don't have Jon skillz...









here is a shrimp pattern

























glass minnow.. i used to hammer trout and reds on this fly under the lights









flash clouser minnow

























bucktail crab









L-Y


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I like that glass minnow. I fish little lagoon and the O.B. area and the trout arefeeding very heavily on glass minnows and small sardines right now and I bet that pattern would be a killer.


----------



## broglin (Jan 1, 2009)

For small patterns I like small glades minnow pattern, small gummy patterns...


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Love the glass and clouser minnow! NICE:bowdown


----------

